

Cheap DIY whiteboard substitute for teams on budget - womitt
https://medium.com/look-what-i-made/f73ae0529b8a

======
pbnjay
Even cheaper solution: $15 at Home Depot gets you 4'x8' showerboard. Which you
can write on with dry erase markers. You have to be a little more meticulous
about cleaning than a true white board, but it is definitely cheap.

Ex: [http://www.homedepot.com/p/Unbranded-Thrifty-White-32-sq-
ft-...](http://www.homedepot.com/p/Unbranded-Thrifty-White-32-sq-ft-Hardboard-
Panel-Board-709106/202090193)

You can still cut it to size and put some frames on to get it to look "nice"
too.

